# Mass. Republicans elect 27 delegates for convention



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mass. Republicans elect 27 delegates for convention*
*Delegates will attend Republican National Convention *
UPDATED 7:23 AM EDT May 01, 2016

Show Transcript Hide Transcript
DETERMINE THE PARTY'S PRESIDENTIAL NOMINEE TODD: CHOOSING DELEGATES WHO REPUBLICAN CANDIDATE FOR PRESIDENT. AT BRAINTREE TOWN HALL, IT'S STANDING ROOM ONLY FOR THE CAUCUSES. REPUBLICAN PARTY LEADERS REPORT LARGER THAN NORMAL CROWDS SATURDAY IN EACH OF THE STATE'S 9 CONGRESSIONAL DISTRICTS. >> IF ALL THOSE FOLKS STAY WITH US AND VOTE IN NOVEMBER, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A HECK OF A NOVEMBER, AND HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BE A GOOD RED STATE IN NOVEMBER TODD: MASSACHUSETTS HAS 42 DELEGATES TO THE CONVENTION THIS SUMMER AS WINNER OF THE PRIMARY, DONALD TRUMP GETS 22 DELEGATES, WHO ARE BOUND TO VOTE FOR HIM ON THE >> THE TWO TRUMPED DELEGATES THAT WILL BE SENT TO CLEVELAND OHIO FOR THE EIGHTH CONGRESSIONAL DISTRICT WILL BE GEOFFREY DIEHL AND LOUIS MARX. TODD: TRUMP DELEGATE AND STATE REP. GEOFF DIEHL PREDICTS THE FRONTRUNNER WILL CLINCH SOON, THUS AVOIDING A CONTESTED CONVENTION IN CLEVELAND. ULTIMATELY WINS THIS BEFORE WE GET TO THE CONVENTION, BUT LOOK, IMPORTANT. WE GOTTA MAKE SURE AS A SAFETY NET WE GET THOSE TRUMP DELEGATES CONVENTION, AFTER THE SECOND BALLOT IF THAT WERE TO HAPPEN, HAPPEN. TODD: ASIDE FROM TRUMP, VOTERS WERE SELECTING DELEGATES FOR THE OTHER CANDIDATES WHO EARNED VOTES IN THE MASSACHUSET PRIMARY, TED CRUZ, JOHN KASICH, AND EVEN MARCO RUBIO, WHOSE CAMPAIGN IS NOW SUSPENDE >> I JUST FEEL LIKE, NO MATTER WHO IS THE NOMINEE IN JULY, WE'RE GOING TO MOVE OUT OF CLEVELAND UNIFIED, TOGETHER, AND READY TO TAKE ON HILLARY CLINTON IN NOVEMBER. TODD: IN ADDITION TO THE 9 CONGRESSIONAL CAUCUSES, THE STATE COMMITTEE WILL BE MEETING AT THE END OF MAY TO SELECT 12 AT-LARGE DELEGATES FOR THE CONVENTION.

BOSTON -Massachusetts Republicans on Saturday selected 27 of the state's 42 delegates to the GOP National Convention, where rivals of presidential candidate Donald Trump hope he will fail to get the required number of delegate votes needed to win the nomination.

The possibility that front-runner Trump will fail to win the magic tally of 1,237 votes on a first ballot has the two remaining GOP presidential hopefuls - Ohio Gov. John Kasich and Texas Sen. Ted Cruz - scrambling to line up delegates who will support them on a second vote, when delegates can vote for whichever candidate they want.

The Trump campaign, caught off guard by the selection of delegates in other states, released a slate of 27 delegates and 27 alternates in Massachusetts - all loyal Trump supporters.

At least 22 of the 27 delegates elected Saturday were included on Trump's slate of preferred delegates, which could help him avoid losing votes on a second or subsequent ballot at the convention.

Massachusetts Republicans elected the 27 delegates at nine caucuses, three each in the state's nine congressional districts.

Heading into the caucuses, the only confirmed delegates from Massachusetts were state party chair Kirsten Hughes, national committeeman Ron Kaufman and national committeewoman Chanel Prunier. Prunier has said she plans to vote for Cruz on any subsequent ballots if Trump fails on a first ballot.

A final 12 at-large delegates will be elected by the Massachusetts Republican State Committee on May 25.

Mass. Republicans elect 27 delegates for convention


----------

